# LG 42HL20 HDTV Problems



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

ok, so I had this TV hooked up to the cable box in my living room, which has a HD connection so I can get the HD channels. Then one day, the picture started flickering on and off, and "no signal" would pop on between the flickering. Seeing as I did buy this TV from a pawn shop, I figured the HD connectors in it had gone bad, because when I hooked up the other HDTV I have to the cable box, everything works fine.
So, I moved the LG tv to the bedroom where I just have the regular (analog?) cable connection, and connected it that way....everything works fine, just no HD channels in back. 
Anyway, today I cleaned out the HDMI connections on the LG and I decided to hook it up to my computer, which has a Radeon HD5670 video card, which has HDMI output....and, it worked fine....no "no signal" popping up or anything. Figured maybe that all the tv had needed was a good cleaning on the HD connnectors, so I decided to try and hook it back up to the front cable box again....however, when I do, same problem pops back up. Flickering channels, with "no signal" coming up occassionaly. I thought it might be the HDMI cable,but I've tried 3 different ones. Also, like I stated before, when I hook up another HDTV(Sharp 32 inch) to the front cable box, everything works fine with it. 
ok, so i've gone on for a bit, but I was just wondering if maybe the LG needs a stronger signal than the Sharp, or what...because as I said, the LG works fine using it as a computer monitor, and the Sharp works fine on the cable box, but the LG doesn't.
I'm thinking that maybe the box doesn't put out a strong enough signal for the LG. May have to exchange it.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

2 days, 45 views....no reply.
Seems like the Computer forums are the only ones that anyone helps in


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I skipped it as it was a dupe post.


----------

